# First Flyball Class



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Is on Sunday. Wish us luck!


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Have fun!!


----------



## +two (Jul 12, 2011)

I have a feeling she is going to be a natural!


----------



## Finkie_Mom (Mar 2, 2010)

OMG Mia is going to be in heaven!


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

I have a mental image of Mia screaming in sheer joy the whole time. Have fun!


----------



## Charis (Jul 12, 2009)

Ahh...Mia's sport. I think it might have been invented just for her. I bet she is her team's star player. MVD (most valuable dog) lol.


----------



## Smorris (Sep 17, 2011)

Your lucky to have classes near you. Years ago in NH flyball was all the rage. Where ever you went in the dog world there was flyball something or other going on. So recently I went looking for a class and there is none, really not any. One group offered to let me watch them but there the only group in 60 miles. Weird or what, enjoy yours you'll love it.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Two words for you/

Height dog xD


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Tiny tiny height dog lol. They have a couple small dogs but non pint sized like Mia. I bet we'll have fun. I'm stoked! Plus I already know several dogs from agility years ago. I'm dying to see a few of them again.


----------



## Charis (Jul 12, 2009)

Xeph said:


> Two words for you/
> 
> Height dog xD


yep. awesome. lol


----------



## jenz (Aug 20, 2010)

> Your lucky to have classes near you. Years ago in NH flyball was all the rage. Where ever you went in the dog world there was flyball something or other going on. So recently I went looking for a class and there is none, really not any. One group offered to let me watch them but there the only group in 60 miles. Weird or what, enjoy yours you'll love it.


I know! Jack is TENNIS BALL OBSESSED- very strange for a greyhound- and I'd love to do FB with him. I'd have a 2 hour drive to and from class, though--the closest is half the state away. Ugh. I am sooooo jealous! 

Laurelin, have a great time--keep us posted!

Jen


----------

